# Info. Needed Regarding A/C Issue



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

jritonya said:


> I was hoping someone may have some information or insight to my recent A/C issue on my 2011 Chevy Cruze. It has just over 50K miles on it.
> Today the a/c just crapped out on me with out any warning.
> I pulled into a parking spot, had the a/c on, everything was working fine, stopped to check one email before heading into my appointment, and I looked up and the interior of my car was filled with vapors which were coming out of my vents. It smelled like the a/c does when you first turn it on for the season or after not having used it for a while, but it was not a strong odor. I shut everything off and went into my appointment. When I came back out an hour later I tried to use my a/c and everything worked and sounded fine except there was no longer cold air coming out. I spoke with a mechanic and he diagnosed the problem as the a/c evaporated core. Which was a guess on his part since I have not yet brought the car into him, but has anyone else experienced this on their 2011 Chevy Cruze? The repairs are estimated (if it is in fact the evaporator core) is about $900-$1,000. Approximately $600 being from the labor since they would have to take apart my entire dash board to replace the core. and then $200-$300 for the actual parts. I just want to be sure about this being a legitement problem and solution before I spend that amount of money. I also am wondering if it is safe to drive until it is fixed should I decide to wait since the summer months are coming to an end. I don't want to cause more damage by waiting. Any information would be appreciated!


Mods, should a post like this be started in its own thread so it 1) gets the proper attention and 2) doesn't pull this thread off track?

EDIT: If you've thoroughly aired out the car and don't attempt to use the AC until it's fixed I don't see why you couldn't drive the car, but I'd make darn sure the car is WELL aired out, including running the HVAC fan for a while.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Moved to its own thread in Service Issues.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The cloud of vapor would indicate the evaporator core to me as well. I can very well believe the $600 for the labor since the entire dash area will have to be removed to get to the core.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Eh, it happens. My home AC evaporator blew up just a few days ago. Usually a weak weld or something lets go.

How many miles on your car? Is it still under the 3/36 warranty?


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Yup, Every manufacturer has issues with evap cores. And $1000 is cheap compared to what I spent on my bmw X5 evap core ($2300!!)


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Also remember that the car will automatically switch the AC on if you set the HVAC to the full defroster vent setting, so DON'T DO THAT. Running the AC compressor with an empty system could easily damage the compressor, pushing your repair bill much higher.


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

If the system is empty or has no pressure, the compressor will not turn on.


----------



## Chris2298 (Aug 1, 2012)

What is the vapor that comes out?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

That's your refrigerant leaking out.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Chris2298 said:


> What is the vapor that comes out?


Freon.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

David1 said:


> If the system is empty or has no pressure, the compressor will not turn on.


Good point! 

Either way, if a problem is suspected with the AC it's better not to run it until it's checked and/or fixed. Especially if you're out of warranty and paying the bill.


----------



## Burtess (Apr 7, 2011)

The vapour you were seeing was water vapour due to the AC freezing up, not refrigerant..... the refrigerant leaks out slowly (relatively speaking) and gets to a point where it will cause the evaporator will become coated with ice.

Mine is toast as well.

Burt


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Burtess said:


> The vapour you were seeing was water vapour due to the AC freezing up, not refrigerant..... the refrigerant leaks out slowly (relatively speaking) and gets to a point where it will cause the evaporator will become coated with ice.
> 
> Mine is toast as well.
> 
> Burt


Depends how the evaporator let go.

Mine was running...then a big bang, lots of "smoke", and noises like this.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It could be either Freon or water vapor. However, when it comes out all at once like OP described and then the A/C doesn't work it's almost always Freon. If the coils freeze, letting the car sit in the sun all day will clear them and the A/C will work again.


----------

